# Suppression Photos



## samsonite4 (21 Février 2012)

Je suis nouveau sur Ipad et je salue toute la communauté.

Je ne parviens pas à supprimer certaines photos que j'ai installées sur mon IPAD 2 par le biais d'une synchronisation avec ITUNES. Le pavé rouge SUPPRIMER apparaît pourtant bien en haut de l'écran. Je sélectionne une photo (la coche bleue apparaît) mais lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton SUPPRIMER rien ne se passe.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Février 2012)

Tu es sous quelle version d'iOS (j'imagine que c'est une 4.x.x d'après l'interface de Photos que tu décris) ?

Dans un premier temps, est-ce que tu as tout bêtement essayé de redémarrer ton iPad ?


----------



## samsonite4 (22 Février 2012)

Je suis sous IOS 5.0.1

j'ai redémarré mon IPAD mais cela ne change rien. Le bouton SUPPRIMER est inopérant...


----------



## samsonite4 (22 Février 2012)

Je suis effectivement sous l'onglet "Photos".

Je crois en effet que tout le système est conçu pour que l'on passe par ITUNES. En dehors de cela, s'il faut faire des manip. invraisemblables, je ne vois pas l'intérêt.
Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ?
Pour ma part, je laisse tomber l'opération...
Merci pour vos réponses.

ps : Si vous avez du nouveau à ce sujet, je suis toujours preneur.


----------



## samsonite4 (22 Février 2012)

Exactement !


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Février 2012)

Je pense que c'est plutôt un bug.
La suppression des photos ne pose plus aucun problème sur iOS 5.1, y compris (il était temps !) dans les flux.


----------



## samsonite4 (23 Février 2012)

Bigdidou

Je n'ai pas la version 5.1 mais 5.0.1

S'il s'agit d'un bug, j'attendrai qu'il disparaisse.


----------

